# tracker with end lounge



## delboy42 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all , i have a three year old tracker with an end lounge , we love the light it lets in and the views we get my problem is that autotrail only seem to do the new trackers with end kitchens . We like autotrail but if we get a new one we can only have an end kitchen which we dont want , anybody know a good alternative van ?
Del


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Autotrail Apache 634?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We have a 2002 rear lounge Tracker.......so we're keeping it 8)


----------



## RoseTime (Apr 22, 2008)

We have a 2003 CK and we're keeping ours too!  
We searched long and hard to find it and I know that when it does come to finding a replacement it will be difficult to come up with another with an end lounge.


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Autotrail Apache 700 - mine has an end lounge.

Kevin


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

When we were looking last year we were absolutely convinced we wanted an end lounge. That was until we sat in our end kitchen model that we subsequently bought. We were totally and utterly converted and have no regrets. The two swivel driver and passenger seats give you a fabulous living area and this gives you more room at the back end too.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Recently I've been looking at Trackers and never realised they made a rear lounge one. I suppose it must be longer than the current EK, presumably closer to EKS size?

Andy


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We have a nice U lounge with the choice of 2 x 6foot singles of one huge orgy type bed. Center kitchen and bathroom. Defleffs also do one and worth looking at. Mine is a Burstner Marano UK only spec. Low profile and only 20 feet long approx and belted for only driver and passenger. From our point of view and for the first time ever, if I had to chose another motorhome at this moment in time, I would still choose this one. (Had to say that otherwise missus would kill me  )


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

We have an 03 Tracker CK, and cannot see anything to better it.....not that we're wanting to change. Its actually shorter than the newer Trackers, less than 6m.

Jacder


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The two current Trackers are the same EK layout...one is under 6m the other...with longer beds is just over 6m.
The older centre kitchen/end lounge vehicle is the shorter length


----------

